# What do you say to people who try to hurt feral pigeons?



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

So im sitting by Faniel Hall in Boston, having lunch outside, some of which I share with some lovely feral pigeons that see me and advance to feast.
Well, a security guard with an enlarged sense of self importance approched from a nearby building (where he was outside smoking), and he profanely demanded I stop feeding the "filthy pigeons". I told him to get lost- I was on public property and he had no authority over me- and the pigeons were alive and had the right to eat..He then turned his hostility on the pigeons, and tried to kick them-I really wanted to hit this guy- But I took a deep breath, got up and left.I really have a problem with people who try to kick pigeons. Have you ever been feeding ferals, and had to contend with adults or children who try to kick them? How should one respond to such people?


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

I can only comment with another question...

Is it possible to reason with ignorant people such as the security guard you encountered? I really doubt it.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd site some of the cruelty ordances in Massachusetts, scroll down to 77 it's a good one! And pigeons "count" as animals.

http://tarlton.law.utexas.edu/dawson/cruelty/ma_cruel.htm


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Pigeons must be one of the most peaceful creatures on earth. i have never known of one who attacked a person- if we get in thier way- they walk away.
Perhaps we could learn a few things from pigeons....


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

*Happened to me but with a Seagull baby*

I came across this last year sitting outside having dinner with my husband at Hooters by the bay and not a pigeon but a Ringed bill Seagull, a baby yet came up by this guy and he scooted it away and when it came toward him again he took his beer and dumped it on the baby and then proceeded to empty the salt shaker all over it, I got up and asked him to stop and then he told me he didn't have to if people would stop feeding the damned birds they wouldn't beg, I asked him again and he kept it up I told him if he continued I was calling the DNR and the police and he could figure how to get out of a hefty fine. Told him I was a rehabber for non permit birds and if his actions continue he will be dealing with the law  I hate people like that they make my mouthy side come out and I tend to get worked up easily fighting for the rights of animals. Of course it is all worth it but the next time this happens call the Police and get a good discription of him. Don't take anything from anyone


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would say...,"Pigeons are part of Gods creation as are other creatures on earth and have rights to be here... ...and listening and watching you ..... they are the better part of His creation...and you are a disgrace to the human part of His creation"


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

That is awful! I don't know what I would do, other than tell him that I am sure they stay cleaner than HIM! Goodness, they have as much right to live as we do, and I don't see why anyone would want to hurt them. If you are on public property, then What could be wrong with feeding the pigeons unless there is a sign that says not to???  That guy must have had a lousy childhood.....


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

"he took his beer and dumped it on the baby and then proceeded to empty the salt shaker all over it"


My god!! well, i'm glad you stood up to this sick freak.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TitanicWreck said:


> So im sitting by Faniel Hall in Boston, having lunch outside, some of which I share with some lovely feral pigeons that see me and advance to feast.
> Well, a security guard with an enlarged sense of self importance approched from a nearby building (where he was outside smoking), and he profanely demanded I stop feeding the "filthy pigeons". I told him to get lost- I was on public property and he had no authority over me- and the pigeons were alive and had the right to eat..He then turned his hostility on the pigeons, and tried to kick them-I really wanted to hit this guy- But I took a deep breath, got up and left.I really have a problem with people who try to kick pigeons. Have you ever been feeding ferals, and had to contend with adults or children who try to kick them? How should one respond to such people?


Looks like you have a couple of choices...not say anything and get up and leave or risk his anger saying that by kicking the pigeons he could be subject to animal cruelty and fined.

It's a judgement call and sometimes, the best thing to do is walk away IF you can save the pigeons from being kicked because the jerk is taking his anger out on the pigeons instead of you...

I have NEVER understood people who are cruel to animals. My one wish for "punishment" for these people is to feel and go through the SAME thing as their victim.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I honestly don't know what some people think upstairs. I am not crazy about Seagulls because they will swallow a baby bird whole and have seen it, but they have as much right to be here as the rest of them, but to see this jerk do this to a baby just pulled my last string and he heard about it full force. He gave me dirty looks all night but I didn't care as my evil look could probably set fires  Even my kids don't like my evil eye.


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

naturegirl said:


> I honestly don't know what some people think upstairs. I am not crazy about Seagulls because they will swallow a baby bird whole and have seen it, but they have as much right to be here as the rest of them, but to see this jerk do this to a baby just pulled my last string and he heard about it full force. He gave me dirty looks all night but I didn't care as my evil look could probably set fires  Even my kids don't like my evil eye.


 Haha! I bet! I am not great with looks, but I can put up a heck of an arguement ANY day!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I had a mom and dad with*

their two young kids ages 7 and maybe 3 years old walk up to the pigeons after I had put down seed and the 7 year old started to chase them and kick his feet up at them.. The dad yells out watch out Jimmy they will poop on you, I walked slowly to my jeep and the kid just kept on with the birds every time they tried landing. I finally yelled out tell your son to stop , leave the birds alone... I got in my jeep and I over heard the mom telling the dad exactly what I had said.. Then the dad started coming towards me like he was going to beat me up...

I left, but thought how sad that parents would allow their children to be so mean. And what are they going to be like when they are older.?? scarey thought....

Andi


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> I have NEVER understood people who are cruel to animals. My one wish for "punishment" for these people is to feel and go through the SAME thing as their victim.


I too feel the same. If I ever see ( well I would hope I would say something) or say read about some type of cruelty to an animal or a human being in the papers, I always hope that one day those perpetrators will get a taste of their own medicine so that know exactly what it feels like to be hurt and scared.

Tania !


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

andinla said:


> their two young kids ages 7 and maybe 3 years old walk up to the pigeons after I had put down seed and the 7 year old started to chase them and kick his feet up at them.. The dad yells out watch out Jimmy they will poop on you, I walked slowly to my jeep and the kid just kept on with the birds every time they tried landing. I finally yelled out tell your son to stop , leave the birds alone... I got in my jeep and I over heard the mom telling the dad exactly what I had said.. Then the dad started coming towards me like he was going to beat me up"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I always think of what I could say too late...parents smiling as their kids threw stones at the ducks said "They aren't throwing stones *at* them...just *near *them". I wish I had said "Then I am sure you won't mind me throwing stones *near* your children."

We need stronger cruelty laws.

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

Just reading this thread now and even though I've never personally witnessed animal cruelty, I know it exists everywhere and on all levels.

I feel the same as everyone else, and it's really, really, REALLY hard to understand how a person can be cruel and so vicious to an animal.

Naturegirl, that poor ringbill chick I'm so glad you stood up to this person as best you could, that's just terrible Ringbilled gull chicks are so adorable, fuzzy and innocent, like all of them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

kittypaws said:


> I too feel the same. If I ever see ( well I would hope I would say something) or say read about some type of cruelty to an animal or a human being in the papers, I always hope that one day those perpetrators will get a taste of their own medicine so that know exactly what it feels like to be hurt and scared.
> 
> Tania !


Think "Karma" (a.k.a. balance) - what goes around, comes around. Unfortunately, sometimes later than sooner, but eventually...


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Think "Karma" (a.k.a. balance) - what goes around, comes around. Unfortunately, sometimes later than sooner, but eventually...


Absolutely............. here's hoping.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well if i see someone hurting a pigeon or anyother bird they better run cause i will tell them right off !!!they have no right to be crewl to nature at all even if they dont like that animal or whatever.


----------

